

Ask YC: How many of you have Blogs? - german

Many users have a lot of different interests so I'd like to check out your blogs and add some of them to my RSS reader.
======
graemeklass
I have one at <http://www.empoweringhealthykids.com> (news, info and tips on
childhood health) and I contribute about once a month to
<http://www.sharcmedia.com>

------
cnadeau
I have two blogs <http://theperfectbalance.blogspot.com> and
<http://yourteamonline.blogspot.com>

------
tx
<http://kontsevoy.blogspot.com> <\-- a typical developer's blog. I have an
issue with ranting, that's the only thing I constantly want to blog about :-)

------
cperciva
<http://www.daemonology.net/blog/> <\-- mostly FreeBSD related, but some of it
is of more general interest.

------
DaniFong
<http://daniellefong.com>

Random interesting things, plus hints to what I'm working on inelegantly
strewn about.

------
aaroneous
<http://aaroneous.tumblr.com> <-things that go through my head that others may
find interesting. :]

------
dskhatri
Used to run <http://waziwazi.com>, a blog on robotics. I haven't found much
time to update it now though.

